# Central Illinois



## millertime69

Went out this morning just to look around, spotted some trillium and may apples already 3-4 inches tall, should be seeing some blacks and half frees real soon, cant wait til the season starts, good luck to all this year~!


----------



## catfish12

I will probably start lookin for em' in about 2 weeks around Champaign.


----------



## masonrymaster

Just wondering what part of our wonderful state you are from, Millertime69? Just joking bout the "wonderful" part. LOL Thanks


----------



## millertime69

@masonrymaster I'm in Christian county


----------



## mushroomike

Good to hear Millertime69. I'm guessing two more weeks for my area here in Macoupin county. Good Luck!


----------



## masonrymaster

Thanks for the info guys, good luck hunting the elusive little buggers!


----------



## mcon29

Im in the Springfield area. Looking like its going to be May before we see anything.


----------



## todd3m

in springfield also after heat and rain this week might find a few this weekend hoping anyway


----------



## millertime69

Well we got plenty of rain but now its much cooler, hoping the sun makes its way out, should be picking blacks and half frees this weekend....(I hope)


----------



## millertime69

Finally found my first greys this morning....gonna be be a great season once it warms back up~!!!


----------



## miked4482

found 50 or so in vermilion county tiny grays


----------



## miked4482




----------



## shroomstalker

Nice finds!!! A little more north than I would expect with the weather we have had. But early spots are early spots for a reason. :lol:


----------



## cls74

Springfield area found today after work. Really need the temps to stay steady for awhile. Tomorrow, tomorrow night and Thursday will be much needed. Thinking the weekend of the 27th is when I'll really be hitting it hard, although I will go out to a few other spots this weekend but they're a bit further north so not expecting too much if anything. 

Not much size to them yet, but they are up


----------



## steve25

Mrd4482 your my morel hunting Idol, finding mushrooms so early must be a skill!


----------



## mushroomike

Cls74 thanks for the confidence. I'm in Macoupin county. I'm going out after work to my early spot tomorrow. If you found some I know I will too. Good Luck to all. May the shrooms be plentiful this year!!


----------



## cls74

They're definitely coming up, below is the first one I found tonight. It was in the same area as the one I found on the 11th only smaller. That is my pinky finger in the pic to give you a better idea, about nail size. Went up the hill a bit and found the biggest one. Talked to a friend tonight and he found 2 in another location one was about an inch and the other he covered and hoped it would grow. 

Wish I had some private land so I could leave them to grow, but had to pick these as they were out in the open and someone else would have. Left a couple in the litter that were a bit more concealed. I'll be back out Friday after the cold front passes. Going to try another spot or two, then decide whether to head north or not.

If we could just get a little more heat and have it moderate there we could have one of the best seasons in years. If if if


----------



## mushroomike

Finally found four popcorn morels. No bigger than a quarter. It is going to get good next week. Happy happy happy!


----------



## lookin2

Went out today messin with my tree stands and keepin an open eye for shrooms. There was very little green where Im at in Tazewell County. The May apples were only about an inch tall. Im thinkin at least another week.


----------



## randypedigo

In another week or two that handful of appetizers might have made a full meal.


----------



## miked4482

sometimes if u know where to find the meal the appetizer is just fine, I had my appetizer and it was good.


----------



## randypedigo

Popcorn shroons are the best. GL w/ that meal.


----------



## miked4482

think we few warm days from a meal but they have been growing.


----------



## papa smurf

Nice find!! Good eye! Now be patient and wait a week / week and a half and there will be more and size will be bigger. Supposed to be up in the mid to upper 70's first week of May.


----------



## millertime69

Found a couple of pounds of small yellows today in Taylorville~! Its about time, in need of some warmer temps, will some pics a little later.......


----------



## cls74

As far as the appetizer vs meal, believe me had I been able to let them grow I would have. But this is not a secret spot and if I hadn't someone else would have. I'm not too worried about lack of mushrooms this year, just a little more heat and we're golden. Looks like most all of IL will be good for another inch of rain next week. Don't want to jinx it but moisture isn't looking to be the problem this season. Bring on the warm temps, don't need the heat yet, warmth will suffice. 


Next weekend will start my daylong outings, just hate some places are 1pm entry times.


----------



## eastpeoriahunter

Went out today to look around in the East Peoria/Sunnyland area and only found 4 false morels. Does anyone know if the "Beefsteak" morels pop at the same time as the greys? Just wondering if the greys would be up since the false ones are. Thanks


----------



## david - sw il

Usually the true morels start 7-10 days after the false/red ones show up. It may be later this year though, the morels are behind every indicator out there, even the dandelions. Latest season I've seen, after the earliest ever last year...


----------



## cardsfan

Galesburg here and i finally saw my first 3 dandelions. Sunny and 50+ 2 straight days and it looks like mid 60`s starting later in the week. The last week of April is also the first week of May and thats when they will start here! I usually find morels the last week of April every year no matter what the weather is like. Well except for last years drought here. My worst year of my schroomin days by far!!


----------



## mac

Yes David. I always go by the dandelions, but I see dandelions going to seed today and most of my spots haven't really done much yet. Usually when they go to seed they're getting towards the end. Of course this ws just afew of the early dandelions. What do you think?


----------



## olelucky

I usually go by the may aples and they are on 2 to 3 inches high right now and closed id say another week for the Peoria area !


----------



## pophead1970

Dandelions are only a good indicator when they are away from any type of gravel or pavement because the ground heats up faster by those areas. I call those FALSE dandelions. If you see them in the middle of your yard THEN I would start getting excited.


----------



## shroomit

Let's see if this posts, but mayapples are up good in Peoria


----------



## shroomit

http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn136/auto5_photos/null_zpsf0bc6b77.jpg


----------



## shroomit

There we go, this was on 4/20


----------



## 9er4lyfe

I am in Champaign county &amp; have been 3x in the last week &amp; have been SKUNKED!! I don't get it...I have friends finding them left &amp; right in Danville. I even went back to a few of my favorite spots to no avail. Very frustrating


----------



## miked4482

Im in danville and yes they are up but few and far between Ive found 75 or so(50 under 1 tree) mostly 2" or less, doubt u are missing too much. Ive got some in my yard ive been watching half of them doubled in size the last 2 days we need warmth to get a good flush of them.


----------



## shroomit

@9er

ya looking on S &amp; E facing slopes??


----------



## 9er4lyfe

I'm looking everywhere!! LOL......Do you think it's too early?


----------



## shroomit

Too early for good harvest in my area yeah, to early for reports I think not. Checked my early spot Sunday evening and was surprosed by the signs of the undergrown to not find some mini greys. 

Regardless you're getting out and preparing your legs for shrooming unless you don't need the exercise. Sure doesn't seem like a waste of time to me. Look for your trees. If same old spots look for new signs of dying elms / cherries. Look for live sycamores. Broaden the scope of your outting. Hell look for deer sheds while you're at it. 

No reason to pout


----------



## 9er4lyfe

Ha! I like the pouty face, it added some touch :lol:


----------



## cardsfan

All i know is when they start everyone better get out every day because i have a feeling its going to be a short season. Seems in May when it hits 80 for more than 2 days in a row they start drying up. Seems we wait for heat every year and when it comes it starts to get hot instead of warm.


----------



## shroomit

<span style="text-decoration:underline">CardsFan Wrote

<blockquote>All i know is when they start everyone better get out every day because i have a feeling its going to be a short season. Seems in May when it hits 80 for more than 2 days in a row they start drying up. Seems we wait for heat every year and when it comes it starts to get hot instead of warm.</blockquote></span>

So far I like the slow temp rise from winter, can't complain before they get here .... geesh :wink:


----------



## illinoisreporter

I'm a reporter at WFMB AM in Springfield. I would like to do a radio interview about mushrooming this season. I'm not looking for your hidden spots or any info you wouldn't want to pass along, Just curious about how the season is going, weather impacting mushrooming, ect. If you are in Sangamon, Christian, Morgan or Menard County and would like to talk and wouldn't mind being on the radio please email me at stevebridge at neuhoffmedia dot com 

thanks


----------



## shroomit

I'm a reporter too, I do want GPS coordinates, family secret recipes, and assistance carrying my haul out of timber :roll:


----------



## mycomomma

I have been skunked so far in Piatt County, but I think we just need some heat to bring them on. On Sunday's foray I found the first fresh fungus of this season growing on a dead log- 2 small unidentified shrooms.


----------



## pearhead

Found a dozen babies today. SW Shelby Co. 9 greys and 3 yellers all to small to pick. Left them to grow. This weekend i'm thinking we might find some in decent numbers.


----------



## ishroom2

I don;t belive in the dandlions as much as the lilics' I have always found mine when the 1st blooms come out of the lilic bush. And I have gone by this for many years. GOOD HUNTING TO EVERYONE


----------



## per2222

i tend to agree with you ISHROOM2!


----------



## reinstone

Went out today and got caught in a thunderstorm and my gps batteries died. Fun time. So what is the consensus on when I'll start finding yellows in patches. It looks like warm days and warm nights start Friday. How far away are we?


----------



## shroomit

There's one sure way to tell when they're poppin

































Get off yo azz &amp; hit the woods LOL


----------



## shroomin fred

Found first 6 greys of the season in Moultrie county today. About 4 days later than average for the date of my first find. Looks like a great season shaping up. The 10 day forecast says we'll be finding them well into the first week of May. Good luck everyone!


----------



## millertime69

Posted a few pics on the Photos page, looks like this weekend will start the big flush in Christian County, can't wait, its going to be a great season~!


----------



## shroomstalker

Nice finds Millertime!!!! Thanks for the report. Looks like u will have a good week on the horizon. :lol:


----------



## shroomin fred

Found another 3 small greys in Moultrie county today. They're coming on slow but will be here in force soon!


----------



## miked4482

found a dozen today in vermilion country they getting bigger.


----------



## ralphmeister

Greetings everyone. Here's a link to a Yahoo Voices article I wrote for folks just starting their hunting careers. Might seem commonsense to the elders, but might be worth checking out if you're new to all this.

Morel Mushrooms: Find More By Not Doing These Four Things

(Full disclosure: I get paid by traffic.)
Good luck to everybody, and thanks for all the great info.


----------



## 9er4lyfe

@ miked4482......I'm originally from Vermilion County but live in Urbana now. I am having no luck what so ever here.


----------



## millertime69

Found another couple pounds of greys in the same spot as the other day~! Its almost time to hit the woods......posted from Christian County


----------



## morel maniac

Any luck in Tazewell?


----------



## goshawk75

Found 12 small greys in Cass county today. Thinking we still have a few days before much to speak about in Tazewell.


----------



## storm9467

Found 4/24/2013. Peoria county!!!... "Metal"~ how is your neck of the woods shaping up?


----------



## belgeroth

You must really be lucky Millertime, i went out this morning around 7 am and searched all around Sangchris Lake with no luck. Not a single fungus of any kind to be found. I also went around some areas in Christian County with no luck. Dont know what to think.


----------



## olelucky

I went to christian county yesterday didnt see a thing either Bel !


----------



## belgeroth

Im at the point where finding even one would be fine with me LOL!


----------



## millertime69

Sorry for your luck guys, they are out there, Ill post some on the photos page I have in bowls in the fridge I'm frying later today..... :mrgreen:


----------



## millertime69

And by the way, everyone that knows me in Christian County knows that I am the best hunter around here, just sayin, GOOD LUCK TO ALL~!


----------



## chevyshroomer

hi gang .have to agree with Millertime 69 they are out there.picked 75 Thursday afternoon and about 125 yesterday.these were all picked around lake t-ville area.lots of sun seems to be key with these cool temps we are experiencing.just curious are u a bassfisherman millertime?


----------



## millertime69

I used to fish alot, not as much time to these days, but you are right about the sunny areas that's for sure, haven't found any at all in the deep woods yet....


----------



## belgeroth

Well Lake Sangchris has nothing that ive found yet. Im going to be in the lake taylorville area tomorrow, so hopefully i can find something. Its really frustrating to look for several hours and then get on here and hear about how much everyone else is finding. Definitely not helpful.


----------



## belgeroth

I have no doubt that they are up, i guess i just dont know where to look. I sure hope that taylorville yields some tomorrow. Even one would be nice LOL!


----------



## mycomomma

Noticed more fungi today, but still no morels in Piatt County. I'm thinking I will surely find the first one before April ends with the forecasted temps. Still haven't heard of finds in neighboring Macon, Dewitt &amp; Champaign counties. Have seen reports from Moultrie to the South.


----------



## millertime69

@Belgeroth, stay away from the deep woods a couple more days, look in sunny southeast facing spots, youll find em


----------



## chevyshroomer

belgeroth,i have looked in 3 spots in the last few days.one by edinburg and the other 2 by lake tayorlorville.only one of the 3 spots have produced.it has been logged out recently allowing plenty of sunlight to reach the ground.so much that I got a sunburn picking mushrooms(no kidding)stick to the edges of the timber or like millertime said the south facing slopes and u should score.


----------



## jaybo

Hit the woods in Cook county today and even though we're getting close, nothing yet, but it won't be long. Sometime this week I'm guessing. The may apples are up and opening, garlic mustard (ugh) coming up, we're almost there. It just hasn't been warm enough for long enough, but with 3 more days coming in the mid to upper 70's with more rain in the forecast, something should pop before next weekend.


----------



## bud

@ chevyshroomer - Any size to them? I'm in Macon County &amp; thinking of hitting some early spots tomorrow.


----------



## hildigard

How do I post a pic. It worked b4 now it's not HELP


----------



## shroomit

Photobucket, Direct Link


----------



## chevyshroomer

@bud The ones I found out in direct sunlight were decent .the biggest being about 4" most of the others were 2-3 .I hit 3 spots before I scored.Silver maples seem to be producing early for me this year .Try to stick to the edges of the timber and as millertime suggested the south facing slopes.


----------



## bud

Thanks, bro! Will do.


----------



## hildigard

Thank u


----------



## chevyshroomer

@hildigard nice find what county in central il did those come from?


----------



## cat333

I'm in Henry/Bureau County Found 50-60 little greys today!!  GAME ON!!


----------



## millertime69

Took my 4 year old hunting for the first time, she hauled in a good batch of big greys, posting them on the photos page, they'll be up in awhile....Christian County~!


----------



## slabjacker

Found 87 greys and a few yellows today in Christian county


----------



## storm9467

I found exactly 0 in Bureau Co this morning.. ugh! It was looking good tho. cat333 you rock!


----------



## pearhead

picked 458 in all today in Macon Co. all greys. 1 in to 3 inches. Got into an area w almost no leaf coverage on the ground and BOOM!!!!


----------



## pearhead

make that 468 in all... [/url] 

and here's the ones my cousins and uncle rounded up before I got on the scene :) [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8689825419/in/photostream][img][/url]


----------



## pearhead




----------



## cardsfan

NICE!!! Still nothing in Knox County.


----------



## cardsfan

I find it hard to believe that anyone in Henry County has found anything yet! All reports are south of there. Way south!! Lets see the pictures on a newspaper.


----------



## mycomomma

Found only 1, 3-4 inch grey today in 2 hours, but it was the first one this year. Still must be pretty few &amp; far between, but they are starting to pop in Piatt County.


----------



## ishroom2

I TO, FIND IT HARD TO BELEIVE THAT THERE IN HENERY COUNTY


----------



## sharky597

The greys are up in Will, Grundy and Lasalle Counties. Not that hard to believe that they're up in Henry. If all you're looking for are the 8" yellows that you trip over, then yeah they must not be up.


----------



## cardsfan

I find grays every year that you need a magnifying glass to see!! They are not up in any way shape or form in those areas!! I know people in all those counties that find lots of little grays every year and they havent found none {0}. Its the same every year...southern wartmer counties always find them first. I also know a guy in Effingham and he is just starting to find a couple little yellows here and there.


----------



## cardsfan

Anyone saying they are up in those northern counties need to take a picture with a newspaper to prove it!!! Thats the only way i will believe what they have to say!!! We need accurate truthful information on these sites so people dont waste their time, energy, and gas looking for them!!


----------



## mpfaf

Searched K3 River State Park area yesterday and found nothing. Ground moisture was excellent but we need a little sunshine/warmth to warm the soil temps. I'm thinking by this coming weekend we should start to see some action.


----------



## mcon29

Found 40 yesterday in sangamon county. Mostly small yellows, I'll try and post a pic


----------



## shroomit

Hey cardsfan,

Take a look at your posts, get over yourself already


----------



## cls74

This weekend should be good to go across all of central IL. This weather is getting old though 2 days warm 3-4 cool, I think these 3 days of near and above 80 degrees will start the yellows, even in those areas where greys seem to be just starting. With the temps dropping back to the cool side by the weekend(possibly even cooler than forecast) I'm not sure how much shock they can continue to take. I'm just glad that most of my areas are unaffected by the flooding, but that only means the public areas I do hunt will have that much more traffic. 

I'm going to hit it hard this weekend though, playing it like its the last although I know it's not. Hoping the severe drought conditions from last year have the buffalo gnat numbers down this year. I'll have my Buggins just in case.


----------



## deezdrama

Found 70 today

Went to my spot and greys where tiny.... fingernail size,

Scouted some new areas along treeline facing south... found a crazy spot with over 100 peckerheads, alot of them where dried out, not far from there found 4 big fresh greys.

So in the timber they are still small here in macon co. The next few days should be game on


----------



## deezdrama

http://s14.postimg.org/o9173554h/20130429_123844.jpg


----------



## deezdrama

take a screenshot


----------



## deezdrama

Tiny greys
http://s17.postimg.org/5u8m0lz8v/20130429_084846.jpg

Peckerheads
http://s8.postimg.org/bgoxrwn6d/20130429_102852.jpg


----------



## jerrytemple

Whiteside County here. Last two days have been scouting Skunked. With all that rain and with these past few days with temps in the 60s and 70s during the day and 40s to 50s lows at night. I figured they would be out. The soil temp is 53 degrees. Really Don't understand why im not seeing any?


----------



## goshawk75

Chill out Cardsfan. Anyone that bases their hunting habits by what they read on a website deserves to waste their time, energy and gas.


----------



## jerrytemple

lol funny how you bring the humor on a simple post letting everyone else know in my neck of woods. what im finding. Oh, im not a cardsfan also. So keep your comments to yourself unless you have something productive to say.


----------



## cardsfan

I dont care if your a loser Chicago fan!! But i do care when losers post lies and think nobody knows anything about weather, location, and hunting mushrooms. Unless this is your site you dont need to tell anyone what to do!!! Schroomit you can kiss my ass also!!


----------



## cardsfan

Geesh i dont know what i would do without visiting this very informative site. In case one of you decides to report me i just have one more thing to say before i leave!! KISS MY ASS LOSERS!!!


----------



## jerrytemple

No one in Whiteside County area has found any yet. Mostly the mid of this week or weekend. Temps are dropping late this week sure hopeing to find some.


----------



## rackalot

Went to a few spots today in Champaign and Vermillion Counties. Didn't find any  ...The ground is still pretty saturated. May Apples are full bloom, lilacs as well. I'm guessing it's still a little too early though. Anyone else find any?


----------



## silvrglitrboots

Found eight little grays yesterday afternoon in Champaign county.


----------



## kzt7t7

Went out in Champaign county Saturday and Sunday and did not find any. There was standing water in a lot of my areas. Going to hit it today and tomorrow and see. I don't find many greys in my areas so might be too early for yellows.


----------



## miked4482

look in different places then normal I have not found hardly any in normal spots. Today i found some nice yellows up on top of a hill, Im in vermilion county, they are up just hard to find.


----------



## audiokev

Spent a lot of time at Jubilee in the last week. No luck yet, but if I could sell ticks, I'd be a tycoon.


----------



## kzt7t7

My wife and i mapped out a few areas that should be out of the flood plain, going to check them tonight. Glad they took the rain out of the forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## df61920

Found a dozen peckerheads and a dozen greys in Coles Co. the past few days. 1 smaller yellow too. The greys just popped since the temperature increase. A little on the small side so I left em to see if they might get bigger. Crossin my fingers


----------



## reinstone

Look they are up in the southern part of central Illinois. Nothing spectacular yet. No real patches ...a few here and there. I won't get specific but me and the people with me have totaled about 100 shrooms...between two people. It's enough to snack on. Now, believe whatever you want.......I'm not going to buy a paper to take pics.....but my day today I found the least since Sunday. Yellows are up in certain places......not many places yet. I have found 20 yellows....10 of them I would consider middle sized, nothing even big....4 inches maybe. It's going to take another day or two. Be patient and believe me.....they are up, but over time it will continue to improve through the end of the week. You'll hear so and so found 3 lbs here......well so and so thinks a quart of morels weighs three pounds....get my drift? No one in my area is cleaning up......and I know the guys who make lots of money selling the things...........and as far as secrets from morel hunters......they won't tell you their spot other than that I don't see the point on lying. So they are up about 20% is my estimate.


----------



## reinstone

On yeah I also give mine away cause I don't love to eat them but I know people who do.


----------



## chevyshroomer

I agree with reinstone the good flush should be here in the next couple of days.i did manage to pick 2pounds 9 oz of grays and some decent yellows tonight after work.spent about 3 hours in the woods and boy are the snakes out ! Its work but good finds can be had around the Taylorville area.heard the ticks are bad this year but so far havnt had 1 on me anybody else ?


----------



## reinstone

Lots of ticks. Lots of ticks. Even the tiny smaller than gnat ticks. It's crazy.


----------



## bigcrw

found 25 today in coles county. it was a mix of yellows and grays about 2- 4 inches. most were fresh. i think the next 2-4 days is going to be real good. they are spoty but with lots of foot time you will find some. the undergrowth is getting think fast, still lots of leafy spots. south east slopes looking good along creek banks. think were going to have a big flush then slowy tapper out. about time i was getting impatience. i recomend check your early spots if i havent already, lol. good luck and good hunting.......


----------



## bigcat

Early shrooms are possible. I picked my first ones in northern adams county on april 23.!!!


----------



## bing

2 pounds of Greys and a few fresh yellows in Adams County. North facing hills are starting to produce. Good luck to all!!!


----------



## millertime69

Christian county is bustin loose, Ive brought in about 6 pounds in 3 days, greys and now yellows


----------



## bud

Just found about 30 yellows in Macon County. 2 to 4 inchers. Almost stepped on a box turtle too! Just glad i found a new spot since all my others went to crap.


----------



## hoffa80

Anybody finding them along the river where it flooded? Or is that a bad spot


----------



## shroomgirl82

i looked a few days ago in Pekin area where it flooded, but no luck. It was very sandy and washed out as well.


----------



## tekhipee

Ill be up in Adams County on May 11th. Any hope they might still be poppin?


----------



## miah411

Found these this morning and been finding them for about two weeks...macoupin county


----------



## miah411




----------



## concrete head

Nice find miah411


----------



## silvrglitrboots

Very nice miah411. There's hope for me yet!


----------



## chevyshroomer

your right millertime the season is in full swing cant wait to see what this rain tomorrow brings for the season.had a friend show me his find from sanchris WOW! 8 plus pounds of giant grays and yellows.i have already surpassed last years total take .whats your opinion on the length of the season for this year?


----------



## mycomomma

Found 38 fresh greys, most 2-4 inches today. Enjoyed morel-topped pizza for dinner.The season is finally starting in Piatt County.


----------



## millertime69

@Chevyshroomer, Im hoping with this rain coming we should have another 10 days or so to pick, I have been out every morning, get a couple pounds each time, went out this morning and covered a bunch of one inch newbies and picked some 3 inch greys and 4-5 inch yellows, and a couple small half frees, still in well lit areas, haven't found anything deep in the woods yet....Good Luck


----------



## drewbert41

@mycomomma 

I have been out in Piatt County 4 times now to a spot that I KNOW produces morels and I have had 0 luck.

I just want one small mess for the year....

Have you found them at all in deep woods?

Have you been in really hilly areas?

Where I have been it is flat and kinda soggy.


----------



## mycomomma

@drewbert
Don't despair. It is just starting here. My finds have been mostly on the edges &amp; more open areas, not in deep woods. The ground was fairly flat and well drained, not soggy. You should find a mess soon!


----------



## draystan

@drewbert

I went to Fayette County yesterday and only found one yellow about 2.5" then hit up my spot in Christian County and only found one 1.5" Grey. I live in Macon County and have not seen anything yet so I think it is still early up here. Such a weird season..it's really patchy. Does anyone know if any rainfall is hitting Fayette County today. This is the area where I usually find the whoppers.


----------



## draystan




----------



## drewbert41

@mycomomma

Unfortunately I am limited to public ground in Monticello. (South side of Allerton &amp; Lodge Park) 

Not a lot of open areas to look. Mostly deep woods.

I am going to check my honey holes in Coles Co. this weekend. 

I will let you all know how it goes.


----------



## pearhead

we picked 468 greys last sat in Macon Co. all small this weekend should be much better. 

@ Drewbert - Allerton is illegal to hunt!


----------



## draystan

@Pearhead

I may have to look for new spots in Macon County as my area was effected severely by flooding. 468 greys Wowza!


----------



## slabjacker

Found 26 yellows and 229 greys Wednesday in Christian county. Guess I'll be hunting in the rain this weekend. Good luck all!!


----------



## birdetr85

Found a s*it ton in Montgomery County~peckers(10), greys(20+) and mostly yellows(2 bags!). Flaltlands near small creek, Not many trees at all. Maybe two were under 4 inches...nice and fresh....GAME ON!! Good Luck everyone!


----------



## aim1

Went out in the Pekin area where I've had luck for the past several years. Didn't find a thing. Thought after the last couple days of warm temperatures that I would find a few. Looks like it's going to be a late season with only a couple of weeks to look before the undergrowth gets too high. Oh well, gonna go back out in a couple days. Anyone else finding anything around Pekin or the surrounding areas yet?


----------



## drewbert41

@Pearhead

South side of Allerton is not illegal. It is actually Weldon Springs Piatt division.


----------



## sng

Anyone had any luck in the Clinton area yet? I was out about ten days ago and found nothing...wondering if it's too soon yet since we haven't had much sun or if I should go out this weekend?


----------



## jerrytemple

I'm living in whiteside about ten miles from Clinton. No luck on this side of the river but I'm going out tommorrow and sunday


----------



## breesha

@sng, I've been finding greys for 3 weeks in Clinton; yellows and greys are now up simultaneously. Better get out this weekend--it's been a really strange season (ie not finding any in my early spots, but finding tiny greys where I usually find huge yellows) and I fear it's gonna be a short one.


----------



## millertime69

Found 90 yellows under a laid over locust tree yesterday, great unexpected find~!


----------



## chevyshroomer

@millertime69 good job. I actually found 3or4 small yellows under a locust tree yesterday.ended up with just shy of 3 pounds total for the day.found a few dryed up rotten yellows .the undergrowth has all but taken over the timber iam hunting.might look there one more time cause the grays I found in heavy brush were very fresh.The bloodsuckers are terrible now with all this rain .might take a drive over towards the il river tomorrow if it ever stops raining .tried last weekend but couldn't get to my spots due to the flooding.


----------



## breesha

Went out for a little over an hour this morning, found 18, 4-5" yellows in Clinton.


----------



## jerrytemple

I can't find a thing over here in whiteside don't understand why they are not producing


----------



## the great white shroomer

Found 9 lbs out by Ashland a lot of grays some yellows.


----------



## rtdfrm1

found 3lbs in Sangamon co.several over 6 inches can't wait to find more Good luck to all u shroomers


----------



## shroomingirl

Tazewell County is coming around. Hunted in the Pekin area today and found 84 all together. Not a bad day. Looking forward to the warm days after this nice wet weather we have had.


----------



## bengashroomin

Found 34 Around Clinton Today Nice Greys all 4 to 6 Inches Under one Elm


----------



## bengashroomin

This is a weird year not in my usual spots!!


----------



## deezdrama

Found about a dozen big yellows, they filled a bowl better than the halfrees and greys I found last week that totaled 100.

About half of the yellows where dried up and red so would of had alot more.

Found alot of shroom stumps and markers on trees , thats the price of looking in public land.
Had to hit the brush and hard to reach areas


----------



## pearhead

found right around 60 Big Yellows today! Northern Macon Co. just over 2lbs. My sister pulled in a sink full down in Shelby Co. Central IL is JUMPIN!!!!
:mrgreen:


----------



## millertime69

Still pickin' em in Christian County, 5 lbs of big yellows in one spot sunday, going out again in a few.....


----------



## swnsn30

I live in Knox County. Have been a few times and gotten skunked. Anyone found any around here? Trying again tonight


----------



## cardsfan

Knox County hasnt started yet but they have been starting to get them closer to us. Al from Al`s sporting goods old baitshop said 2 weeks last sunday and i think he is right because i have been skunked also so far. Its running late this year. I always get them at my honey hole and nothing yet so far, the mayapples arent fully bloomed yet but its looking close and the ground is soft and warming up. Should be getting them any day now and this weekend for sure.


----------



## cardsfan

Update on Knox County. 2 Guys found 422 mix of gray and small yellows on the 3rd of May. That was in Southern Knox County.


----------



## pearhead

Went back to a spot in southern Shelby Co. yesterday..picked a cpl hundred. Found nearly 50 that were just falling over to mush. Central IL's coming to n end I'd say!!!


----------



## rtdfrm1

found 8 nice ones, but they are few and far between in Sangamon think they are just about done here.


----------



## cardsfan

They have started in Knox County the past week. Finding big yellows and grays.


----------



## cls74

I'm calling it a season, hopefully anyhow. Ground cover is getting ridiculous in places, but they can still be had if one wants to compete with it. Still finding some really fresh yellows and even greys. Below is my finds from yesterday and today followed by my end total minus a bowl I've already consumed. 

Strange but equally good season for me. 

Yesterday


[/url] 


[url=http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u241/cls74/AD9E82C4-88D4-4B45-B493-80FC968649DD-5609-000002FE5B17849D_zps589077fe.jpg][img][/url] 

Today

[url=http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u241/cls74/60FFABA3-B8D1-44C5-A827-002A040DF191-642-00000015F93F0587_zps63cb2aae.jpg][img][/url] 

In the fridge

[url=http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u241/cls74/8786C184-4C34-44EC-8A71-98B9D49641B2-642-00000016013D0854_zps9e37b42d.jpg][img][/url]


----------



## millertime69

Just cooked up my last 2 pounds of morels I had for my daughters, girlfriend and mother. Had a great year this year in Christian County, just over 13 pounds in all, sold 7 pounds and shared the rest, can't wait til next season~!


----------



## chevyshroomer

Yea millertime thought it was a good year also .Picked just under 10 pounds myself the last ones were on wed.They were all giants 25 of them weighed almost 2 pounds.Going to try it in brown county tomorrow if the water has gone down enough.Record river levels have made it hard to get to the property I hunt .if I do any good I will post on here tomorrow .












































































































































































































































































\


























yea millertime thought it was a pretty good year also .I finshed with right at 10 pounds did all of my picking in the same woods in a 5 acre area. p































































icked my last ones wed,night under a locust tree.they were all giants about 25 of them.they weighed just under 2 pounds.some of them I left but most were in good shape.Heading to brown county in the mourning to try my luck there.I have


----------



## chevyshroomer

sorry for the double posting not sure how I managed that


----------



## shroomdonger

.


----------

